# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Aqua slim opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam

czy ktoś używa i może się podzielić opinią o tym suplemencie ?
widzialam reklame w tv i  zastanawiam się czy tego nie wypróbować
\

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jest szajs niepolecam przereklamowane g...

----------


## kinga.slimitin

Najlepiej nie sugerowac się reklamami w tv czy kolorowych czasopismach, tylko poprosic o pomoc w aptece. To co jest aktualnie reklamowane niekoniecznie będzie nam służyło. Warto najpierw ustalic cel, na którym nam zależy (spalenie tkanki tłuszczowej, zmniejszenie apetytu i chęci na słodycze) a potem dobrac odpowiedni preparat (z l-karnityną, chromem).

----------


## reval

hej. Aqua Slim i tego typu suplementy sa tylko po to, zeby wyciagnac od ludzi pieniadze. bez diety i regularnego cwiczenia nigdy nie zejdziesz na trwale z wagi....

----------

